
An interactive introduction to neural networks - mtschopp
http://neurovis.mitchcrowe.com
======
mindcrash
Nice companion to [http://www.r2d3.us/visual-intro-to-machine-learning-
part-1/](http://www.r2d3.us/visual-intro-to-machine-learning-part-1/) which
was posted on HN earlier!

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10074948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10074948)

